# Wanted Murray Eliminator II coaster  frame bike  and 1969 Iverson Dragstripper 20x16



## jrcarz (Apr 6, 2014)

Made also by Otasco, Hiawatha and Fleeting looking for unrestored orig.I can be reached at 847-401-1332 call me 
Thanks


----------



## RailRider (Apr 7, 2014)

Love to find another myself, good luck


----------

